
Personal Food Computers - clofresh
https://grist.org/article/the-open-source-movement-to-hack-your-arugula/
======
dbomhof
I heard a talk on this last year, though there seems to be some issues to
overcome, the concept of a 'farm in every home' is very exciting. I'd love to
build the computer with my kids and learn with them how the software interacts
with the growing process... Plus the hardware is just fun!

